# Brambleberry new cocktail collection



## SunRiseArts (Sep 13, 2017)

Has anyone go it them yet?  I am a sucker for FOs that smell like drinks, even though I do not drink! :mrgreen:

Is a good price, I am so tempted, even though I promise myself not gto get FOs that would turn my soap brown again ...


https://www.brambleberry.com/Limited-Edition-Cocktail-Fragrance-Collection-P6805.aspx


----------



## Arimara (Sep 13, 2017)

I saw this and I'm interested myself. I'd want a sample size though. I can get picky.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm very tempted and I'm a sucker for BB sampler sets....

I have to use up what I have first. I don't have much but I'd like to get them out of the way as much as possible to focus on scents my family actually likes. (My credit card feels the same way right now)


----------



## Arimara (Sep 14, 2017)

I wanted to get the gem set they had. I wish I could pay Brewer George to send me a few slivers of any soaps he makes with those scents. I'm tempted to buy this cocktail scent. That eggnog scent would be a scream in lotions.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 14, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Is a good price, I am so tempted, even though I promise myself not gto get FOs that would turn my soap brown again ..



Yeah, that's my issue. I am not a fan of discolouring FOs at all! I like pastel/vibrant coloured soaps. I like that on WSP you can filter out any FOs with vanilla content.


----------



## maxine289 (Sep 14, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Yeah, that's my issue. I am not a fan of discolouring FOs at all! I like pastel/vibrant coloured soaps. I like that on WSP you can filter out any FOs with vanilla content.


 
What is WSP?


----------



## Rusti (Sep 14, 2017)

maxine289 said:


> What is WSP?



Wholesale Supplies Plus


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 14, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I wanted to get the gem set they had. I wish I could pay Brewer George to send me a few slivers of any soaps he makes with those scents. I'm tempted to buy this cocktail scent. That eggnog scent would be a scream in lotions.



PM me your address and I'll mail you some sniffies.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 15, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> PM me your address and I'll mail you some sniffies.



SQUEEE!!!! Sniffies? AWESOME!!! Thanks!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank guys.  I am sooooo tempted, got them in my cart, so I am thinking.

Not that I need any, I bought a whole lot of samples from candle supplies when they had their sale, not that I make a lot of soap ....


----------



## Arimara (Sep 15, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Thank guys.  I am sooooo tempted, got them in my cart, so I am thinking.
> 
> Not that I need any, I bought a whole lot of samples from candle supplies when they had their sale, not that I make a lot of soap ....



I hear ya. I'm trying to justify the shipping and my need (desire) to relocate. I have quite a collection already but... You know where this is going.

Edit- They will no longer sell Clementine Cupcake. I rather liked that scent.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 15, 2017)

lol.  I have been thinking to form a group called something like Fragrance Anonymous Unite! 

Not sure if we will need a 12 steps program .....  :think:


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 15, 2017)

Fragrance Anonymous
1) Recognize you have a problem (you've run out of storage space for fragrances)
2) Invest in storage solutions to fix this problem
3) Get in trouble with spouse / roommates when they realize you have "decluttered" their things to make room for more fragrances.
4) Frantically make soap, lotion, etc to use up some FOs.
5) Realize that you are missing a "key" ingredient, so you go online to order that. Just so you can make soap, lotion, etc to use up FOs.
6) Find an FO sale.
7) Family performs an intervention. Distract/bribe them with soap, lotion, etc.
8) Search the internet for a support group...and find SMF.
9) Start looking at cute storage sheds for your FO collection.


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 15, 2017)

I did not order the above mentioned fragrances, but am waiting for my Gemstone Sampler. The last one they sent me they forgot to put it in the box. I received a box with just a free sample of Island Escape Fragrance Oil!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 19, 2017)

Dixie, you crack me up!

Perfect.  Hopefully soon I am moving to the country.  I can have my husband make a shed, just for Fos!  muahahahahaha

Kamahido, are the gem ones still for sale?


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 20, 2017)

Jade is the best gem one, by far.  Turquoise is pretty good.  Amethyst is okay, if not my style.  Moonstone is rough. It's the most grandma's powder scent I've ever smelled.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 20, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Jade is the best gem one, by far. Turquoise is pretty good. Amethyst is okay, if not my style. Moonstone is rough. It's the most grandma's powder scent I've ever smelled.


 
How would you describe jade?


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17 (Sep 20, 2017)

I ordered the set.  Looked too good for me!  I especially wanted the spiked eggnog one.   I already made Merlot wine and Stout Beer, so this will just add to the drink collection! Hopefully will be here soon.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 20, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> How would you describe jade?



Let me wait to answer that fully when I have it in front of me.  I will say, though, that it's good enough that I'm considering changing my default personal soap to it.

In addition to all the fun experiments with different scents, for the last two years I've kept BB's Wasabi on hand for anything and everything that I need to scent which isn't a special project.  I've always got Wasabi soap cured and ready to go, too.  

Jade's good enough that it may knock Wasabi out of the top spot.


----------



## soap1daze (Sep 20, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I wanted to get the gem set they had. I wish I could pay Brewer George to send me a few slivers of any soaps he makes with those scents. I'm tempted to buy this cocktail scent. That eggnog scent would be a scream in lotions.




THIS is such a good idea for a fragrance testing soap swap.  Same recipe for everyone, same .7 ppo fragrance amount.  Do sample sized test batches of 1 pound soaps everyone does say 4 or 5 cut into travel size slices labels fragrance and mfgr and mail to other people in the swap.  

Sign up sheet your name and which fragrances you will share so there are no dupes.

Just an idea for those cleaver people who can organize this type of thing.  I'm past my organizing days and just trying to remember why I went into the garage!  :bunny:


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 20, 2017)

soap1daze said:


> THIS is such a good idea for a fragrance testing soap swap. Same recipe for everyone, same .7 ppo fragrance amount. Do sample sized test batches of 1 pound soaps everyone does say 4 or 5 cut into travel size slices labels fragrance and mfgr and mail to other people in the swap.
> 
> Sign up sheet your name and which fragrances you will share so there are no dupes.
> 
> Just an idea for those cleaver people who can organize this type of thing. I'm past my organizing days and just trying to remember why I went into the garage! :bunny:


 
I tried to organize a coconut scent swap this summer but I think everyone is just too busy. I think people liked the idea of the swap, but it inconvenient timing. I might try again, but maybe broader - something like everybody submits samples of 5 different fragrances that they love. Not full bars, but small pieces in the .5-1 oz range.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh Silly me!  I thought that was for swapping fragrance bottles!, not soap .....  :headbanging:

I would LOVE to participate in a soap swap.  And I wish we would do a secret Santa for Christmas.


:dancingsanta::santa:


----------



## MissLunaB (Sep 21, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Jade is the best gem one, by far.  Turquoise is pretty good.  Amethyst is okay, if not my style.  Moonstone is rough. It's the most grandma's powder scent I've ever smelled.





Thank goodness I did not get Moonstone, the soap Anne Marie did was amazing and I waged the scent but if it Grand Ma's powder smelling, I get enough of that at work XD Amethyst was nice smelling to me though, pretty much hit the mark of what I thought it would smell like, perfect for my mom anyway


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 21, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Oh Silly me! I thought that was for swapping fragrance bottles!, not soap ..... :headbanging:
> 
> I would LOVE to participate in a soap swap. And I wish we would do a secret Santa for Christmas.
> 
> ...


 
A secret Santa would be fun!

Fragrance swap - That's been tagged on to other swaps in the past. As in, everybody submits a bar of soap (or lotion, or whatever) and also a 1 oz bottle of a favorite FO.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't know about a fragrance swap.  Having just sent those samples, packaging them up was a PITA.  I'd be more likely to participate in a soap swap, I think.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 27, 2017)

So I got the set I ordered today. Kentucky Bourbon is a win for me, I kind of dig it. The Sparkling Fig one was nice too. On the fence about Scotch Whiskey, will have to sniff again later. 

Spiked Eggnog is a big, giant NO for me. My mother didn't hate it, but it literally turned my stomach. Going to have to start a destash box cuz there's no way I'd ever use this FO.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 28, 2017)

Rusti said:


> So I got the set I ordered today. Kentucky Bourbon is a win for me, I kind of dig it. The Sparkling Fig one was nice too. On the fence about Scotch Whiskey, will have to sniff again later.
> 
> Spiked Eggnog is a big, giant NO for me. My mother didn't hate it, but it literally turned my stomach. Going to have to start a destash box cuz there's no way I'd ever use this FO.



Did you just smell it OOB? Did you test via a drop on some paper or something?  It makes a huge world Of difference.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 28, 2017)

it was OOB, but a drop onto a paper towel doesn't make much difference to me when it comes to whether or not I'll be able to handle a scent. A drop on paper may make it so that I can stand to sniff it without it eliciting a gag response, but it won't make me like it. There's something about certain foodie smells that I just can't take, especially if it's supposed to smell like baking/creamy/sweet. I have the same reaction to a lot of pumpkin/cookie/pie smells. I can do Oatmeal, Milk and Honey and fruit scents just fine though.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 29, 2017)

Rusti said:


> it was OOB, but a drop onto a paper towel doesn't make much difference to me when it comes to whether or not I'll be able to handle a scent. A drop on paper may make it so that I can stand to sniff it without it eliciting a gag response, but it won't make me like it. There's something about certain foodie smells that I just can't take, especially if it's supposed to smell like baking/creamy/sweet. I have the same reaction to a lot of pumpkin/cookie/pie smells. I can do Oatmeal, Milk and Honey and fruit scents just fine though.



I get it it but many of the scents do change in soaps. Eggnog is a drink that I always hate unless i buy certain brands that don't add that nasty flavoring to it. So smelling that might send me through a wall.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 29, 2017)

Just got mine in:

I didnt care for the bourbon, unfortunately it smells like perfume to me
I like the green note in the fig one
I adore the spiked eggnog
The whiskey is sweet and subtle and I like it

none of them really capture the alcohol smell to my nose which is a shame


----------



## Rusti (Sep 29, 2017)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Just got mine in:
> 
> I didnt care for the bourbon, unfortunately it smells like perfume to me
> I like the green note in the fig one
> ...



LOL, I'll swap you my eggnog for your bourbon.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 29, 2017)

Rusti said:


> LOL, I'll swap you my eggnog for your bourbon.



if you're serious I'll take you up on it


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 29, 2017)

well, I missed the sell .... maybe next time! Report on reviews after cure please.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 29, 2017)

TheDragonGirl said:


> if you're serious I'll take you up on it



Sure, why the heck not? I'll PM you.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17 (Sep 29, 2017)

I just made the Spiked Eggnog from BB today.  Didn't like the smell that much in the bottle = but as of tonight - smells really good!  I like the Sparking Fig cocktail, and the Bourbon!  Will be making the Bourbon soap this week-end. Not much for the scotch whiskey one.


----------

